# Grip Strength



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I have small, girly hands and my grip fails at about 95Kg on deads.

I use a mixed grip when this happens.

Just wondered at what weight does everyone's grip fail on pulling from floor lifts?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

my grip fails before my back on rows and pull downs. my biggest prob is the forearm pumps i get tho. cripples my back workouts at times =[


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

My grip will fail after about 140kg, but i don't do deads anymore. Best thing for building up grip strength is to work your forearms.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> my grip fails before my back on rows and pull downs. my biggest prob is the forearm pumps i get tho. cripples my back workouts at times =[


This is exactly the same as me... my forearm is like Popeyes and hand spazzes out.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

my grip is fine upto 300kg rack pull .

to strengthen mine i use a double over hand suicide grip and do deadlift holds for as long as poss i had 230kg the other day for 8 seconds lol ive just said almost same thing on joepros journal .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I also have small girly hands. My 1rm off the floor is 270kg with chalk, over/under grip and with a pause at the top. From a rack (below the knee) I've had 330kg barehands and chalk.

Best thing for improving your grip is time and practice. You can also add in assistance exercises (which I've only recently started doing) - inch dumbells/axle deadlifts/plate pinches and rolling thunder. For now though - just continue as you are, don't use the straps when you deadlift even for warmups or heavy sets.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Glassback said:


> This is exactly the same as me... my forearm is like Popeyes and hand spazzes out.


lol thats funny mate i said the exact same thing to a guy that asked me why i was taking so long between sets. i showed him my forearms which looked like they had been inflated and were about to explode. fcuking popeye forearms!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

uhan said:


> my grip is fine upto 300kg rack pull .
> 
> to strengthen mine i use a double over hand suicide grip and do deadlift holds for as long as poss i had 230kg the other day for 8 seconds lol ive just said almost same thing on joepros journal .


Any particular reason for the suicide grip as opposed to a regular grip?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> I also have small girly hands. My 1rm off the floor is 270kg with chalk, over/under grip and with a pause at the top. From a rack (below the knee) I've had 330kg barehands and chalk.
> 
> Best thing for improving your grip is time and practice. You can also add in assistance exercises (which I've only recently started doing) - inch dumbells/axle deadlifts/plate pinches and rolling thunder. For now though - just continue as you are, don't use the straps when you deadlift even for warmups or heavy sets.


I take it I would use straps if and when the mixed grip fails?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I go up to sets on 120kg double overhand have never tried going beyond that but you def need chalk for double overhand!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Any particular reason for the suicide grip as opposed to a regular grip?


yes its harder

with my hands the fingers go first so getting them up to par is a must for me .

if you can get hold of a scaffold tube you could use that like mowgli suggests axle deadlifts or axle cleans maybe even make a dumbell too .


----------



## SASUK (May 17, 2011)

My General Rule is "support my grip when the strength of the muscle im working is more than that of my grip" so if my back can lift more but my grip wont allow i strap up, anything else and i dont use any support. Your grip doesnt improve if its supported all the time but at the same time if you dont support your grip when working muscles you might not be lifting as high as you can/should.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

really concentrate on your grip would be my advice. I mean will that! ****er squeeze like fuk

its only when I start to go above 5 reps that my grip goes. my back usually goes first.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I take it I would use straps if and when the mixed grip fails?


No mate, if your grip fails try it again without straps. Sometimes you just forget to hold onto it as tightly as possible. If you can't physically hold onto it, its too heavy for you now. But your grip will have been trained and you'll probably have it next week.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

best way to improve grip strength is farmers walk using heavy dumbells. Grab 2 dumbells say 50pounds then grip tightly and walk for twenty metres turnaround and walk back. Keep going till your grip dies. Every week add ten pounds until you get to 100 pound then stick to that and do as many lengths as you can. My grip over 3 months improved unbelievably try it. Obviously if your lighter go lighter.


----------



## Be Real (Apr 14, 2011)

My grip is excellent. for years i been training, but once a week i do hangs, hang with your hands from a pull/chin bar. do 5 sets hanging til failure each time, about 2 min break between each set, after few weeks start using one hand,, then as the months go on, hold dumbell in one hand and hang with the other,, always trying to beat your time. Got this of misha koklyaev of his youtube video, guy has great grip, over 400kg deads with no straps and both grip placed overhand. Hope this helps


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Best grip developer is to offer your missus/girlfriend your credit card then hold on like fcuk when she tries to take it off you


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

You could also try a gyro ball, i have one of these and they are one of the best accesories i have ever used.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Best grip developer is to offer your missus/girlfriend your credit card then hold on like fcuk when she tries to take it off you


Greedy biatch would win every time and I'd be even more skint


----------



## Be Real (Apr 14, 2011)

An MMA guy i know uses a we device he made himselft, small piece of steel, rope about 3 foot long, 10kg attached to it, after every mma session he spends ten mins on an of rolling it up and down, he has wicked forearms really solid and big, and wen wreslting etc amazing grip,


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

Be Real said:


> An MMA guy i know uses a we device he made himselft, small piece of steel, rope about 3 foot long, 10kg attached to it, after every mma session he spends ten mins on an of rolling it up and down, he has wicked forearms really solid and big, and wen wreslting etc amazing grip,


I don't remember the name but you can buy that device on the net. it's well good for forearms. My grip goes about 150 (deadlift), that's overhand. what I usually do to make it stronger is I hold my last rep in every set a long as I can, end up knackered but it does the job


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

grantinerfe said:


> I don't remember the name but you can buy that device on the net. it's well good for forearms. My grip goes about 150 (deadlift), that's overhand. what I usually do to make it stronger is I hold my last rep in every set a long as I can, end up knackered but it does the job


thats the best way to increase grip .


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

I found it. it's called a wrist roller

http://www.overstock.com/Sports-Toys/Wrist-Roller/4414616/product.html?cid=133635


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

grantinerfe said:


> I found it. it's called a wrist roller
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Sports-Toys/Wrist-Roller/4414616/product.html?cid=133635


I made one of these out of a wooden rolling pin.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

As we are talking about grip, I've recently changed the position of the bar in my hand, according to my old pal Rippetoe here

What's everyone's thoughts on this?


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> my grip fails before my back on rows and pull downs. my biggest prob is the forearm pumps i get tho. cripples my back workouts at times =[


Sounds quite similar to what happens with me. Think its more deadlifts for me and only realy get the forearm pumps if I do a drop set on the pull downs. Also one of me mates bought something of the internet called captain crushers and it seems to be working for him.


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Yep I got bad grip strength too mostly on row and shrugging!

Going to start isolating my forearms on Saturday's now!


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

another thing you can do is to grip a few plates together for time, good grip builder


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> As we are talking about grip, I've recently changed the position of the bar in my hand, according to my old pal Rippetoe here
> 
> What's everyone's thoughts on this?


few weeks ago i changed my grip to this way as i noticed a kida of folding of skin in my hands then changed and feels more comfortable . defo worth playing with see what feels best .

also to boot if doing a certain exercise you think hmm it might be better doing it this way or that way then try it as it could make a positive difference to form or weight lifted .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I am 6 foot 12.5 stone and have lifted a max of 110kg on deads. my back is not that strong due to being a lanky tw4t but i have big spade sized hands and a real good grip. I used to play mercy in my teens and never lost !!!!

just wish the rest of my body was as strong as my grip


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

get a bar about 1 foot long, tie a long length of rope to it and attach a weight to the bottom of the rope. Go upstairs and chuck the weight out the wind the rope around the bar with each hand twisting the bar like a winch. best grip / forearm bulder and when doing bicep curls let your hands drop back so when the bar is up to your chest your palms are upwards and at the end of each curl lift the palms towards you.

i did used to do removals when i was younger and when your carrying someone washing machine by the little foot on the bottom and you cant drop it coz there stood there watching increases grip strength


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro..is that you in your avi.....scary looking mofo :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah i had the bronson nickname for a bit. the tash got out of hand so it has gone but i may come back !!!!


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> I am 6 foot 12.5 stone and have lifted a max of 110kg on deads. my back is not that strong due to being a lanky tw4t but i have big spade sized hands and a real good grip. I used to play mercy in my teens and never lost !!!!
> 
> just wish the rest of my body was as strong as my grip


You should focus on working your back alot. Do pulldowns and then 4 sets of heavy deads 5-8 reps. and carry on with more focused back work after that to tire it out.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I know but i have four slipped disc's at the moment and i cannot risk my back so no squats and no deads for me !!!!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

Always use reverse grip, no straps, always grip bar very tightly, grip hasn't let me down on 270k from floor and 340k partial from rack..


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

gbn69 said:


> Always use reverse grip, no straps, always grip bar very tightly, grip hasn't let me down on 270k from floor and 340k partial from rack..


thats a bloody good grip, I wouldn't want to have a grapple with you


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

ex judo guy, we always have a good grip haha


----------



## treecreeper (Nov 12, 2010)

you train your whole body wth intensity so why not your grip.. dont let that b your weak link, as mad as it sounds since putting a lot of effort into my grip training my pondages on all my lifts shot up, tho you can get hooked on grip training fullstop, i do quite a lot of diff grip training exercises but they have paid off and its made me a hell of alot stronger.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have naturally big hands and have never used straps, EVER, deadlifting 250 at the moment and can rack deeadlift 300+ with no grip issue at all.

I also use a thick axle bar for cleans and deadlift to help improve my grip even further.


----------

